# Shotgun Licence



## StephenM (Feb 18, 2011)

I picked up a shotgun licence application at the local police station a few hours ago. One of the  questions is "Do you currently suffer from any serious medical condition including any alcohol or drug related condition, which is controlled by prescription medicines?". Feels a bit like the driving licence application! I was wondering if any of you, especially on insulin, had or had applied for a shotgun licence? My thoughts are that it could be relatively easy, be a bit like getting a driving licence or worse like trying to get a Class C driving licence. Anyone?  Whilst I am on insulin comments from those not on insulin would be of interest.


----------



## grandma (Feb 18, 2011)

StephenM said:


> I picked up a shotgun licence application at the local police station a few hours ago. One of the  questions is "Do you currently suffer from any serious medical condition including any alcohol or drug related condition, which is controlled by prescription medicines?". Feels a bit like the driving licence application! I was wondering if any of you, especially on insulin, had or had applied for a shotgun licence? My thoughts are that it could be relatively easy, be a bit like getting a driving licence or worse like trying to get a Class C driving licence. Anyone?  Whilst I am on insulin comments from those not on insulin would be of interest.



dont realy know about now but about 20 years ago hubby had a shotgun licence and was Diabetic at the time it never stoped him from renuing it he first got 1 before he was diabetic but just keeped renuing it and he did tell them about his condition and still got 1


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 18, 2011)

StephenM said:


> I picked up a shotgun licence application at the local police station a few hours ago. One of the  questions is "Do you currently suffer from any serious medical condition including any alcohol or drug related condition, which is controlled by prescription medicines?". Feels a bit like the driving licence application! I was wondering if any of you, especially on insulin, had or had applied for a shotgun licence? My thoughts are that it could be relatively easy, be a bit like getting a driving licence or worse like trying to get a Class C driving licence. Anyone?  Whilst I am on insulin comments from those not on insulin would be of interest.



Yes I have a shotgun licence. Type 1 on insulin.
I think you will find the form is mainly checking for mental illness and medication.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 18, 2011)

yep, I used to have one. Needed one as part of the Sealed Knot so I could be a real musketeer and use gunpowder. Didn't have any problems getting hold of it.


----------



## Klocky (Feb 18, 2011)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> yep, I used to have one. Needed one as part of the Sealed Knot so I could be a real musketeer and use gunpowder. Didn't have any problems getting hold of it.



Sorry, I've gotta ask - how can you be a silent assassin with a shotgun?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 18, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Sorry, I've gotta ask - how can you be a silent assassin with a shotgun?



You fire it really really quietly....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 18, 2011)

Klocky said:


> Sorry, I've gotta ask - how can you be a silent assassin with a shotgun?



Silencer on end of barrel!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 18, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Silencer on end of barrel!



THIS


----------



## carebear33 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've heard that they're changing the law this year about shotguns. I've not checked this but apparently it's every EnglishMAN's right to have a shotgun (not us girls though) and I've heard that they're changing that this year - is that why you're getting shotgun licenses?


----------

